

jQuery.smarttruncation - A Responsive Text Truncation Plugin - Hirvesh
http://polarblau.github.com/smarttruncation/

======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/jquerysmarttruncation-...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/jquerysmarttruncation-
responsive-text.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like
jQuery.smarttruncation. There only a fraction of them I can post here at a
time. Take a look if you're interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

